# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  pascal

## tranglee899

các bạn ơi cho minh hỏi khi mình ctrl +f9 thi nó hiện lên ảnh sau.ma nó không chạy được là sao vậy các bạn,giúp mình với cảm ơn các bạn nha!

----------


## thai93tb1

bạn nói ko rõ lắm.
có phải chương trình bạn biên dịch thành công nhưng chạy thì chỉ thấy vụt cái xong lại ra ngoài ko?
bạn phải đặt lệnh readln; ngay trc end. cuối cùng để tạm dừng chương trình ( và sẽ nhìn đc thấy kêt quả thực hiện ) hoặc nhấn alf+f5 để xem kết quả thực hiện

----------


## cucre26

mình viết đầy đủ các lệnh mà,chẳng hiểu sao nó lại vậy.nó thông báo lỗi
error 200[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]ivision by zero .
no còn chẳng hiện được màn hình biên dịch nữa.. 
bạn giúp mình với
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
error 200 : division by zero.
nó là lỗi này

----------


## nguyen_chien

lỗi này là do bạn chưa patch chương trình pascal. trong folder trước khi cài pascal có một file patch. sau khi bạn cài chương trình xong thì phải chạy file patch này để nó khắc phục lỗi trên. 

chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## nanivodoi

*lỗi 200: division by zero*
lỗi này rất hay gặp với trình biên dịch turbo pascal.
bình thường: lỗi này có nghĩa là " chia cho sô 0" - trong quá trình tính toán máy phát hiện có lỗi chia cho số 0 => xem lại biểu thức trong chương trình.
tuy nhiên, nhiều phần là trong chương trình của bạn dù ko có phép chia nào thì nó vẫn báo lỗi như vậy.
đó là do turbo pascal cũ quá, thư viện crt ko đú đc với sưc manh cpu bây giờ.
cách khắc phục: download file turbo.tpl rồi copy nó vào thư mục bin
http://www.hua.edu.vn/it/pqdung/download/tdc/turbo.tpl

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

cam on ban nhieu nha
nhung minh tim mai chang thay file patch dau,ca tren web nua

----------


## phamhuanmko

ko cần patch gì đâu bạn:
cách khắc phục này:
download file turbo.tpl rồi copy nó vào thư mục bin
http://www.hua.edu.vn/it/pqdung/download/tdc/turbo.tpl

----------


## thanhmaximum

cám ơn các bạn nhiều nha!
mình khắc phục rùi

----------


## greenhome

đó là lỗi chia 1 số cho số 0, hoặc có thể do thư viện crt của bạn bị hỏng cũng báo lỗi y như vậy. còn trường hợp ctrl f9 xong màn hình bị đứng là do chương trình của bạn rơi vào vòng lặp không dừng, chạy vô tận. bạn nhấn ctrl + break để dừng chương trình và kiểm tra lại các vòng lặp xem đk dừng của nó hợp lí chưa.

----------

